# How many notifications do you usually have when you log on?



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

As in, when you log on in the morning, or after not being on for an extended period of time (~6 hours).


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

20+
..................


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Generally, between 5 and 10. Right now, 5.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

It really depends on how much I've posted the previous day honestly. These days the average is a manageable 10-15 when I'm making around 5-10 posts a day. 

But I selected 20-30 for your poll because there was a time when I was averaging 60+. It's even-ing out now.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

0...


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

It's really weird. Sometimes I won't get any for days, but then I'll get a huge flood of them. I don't know why this is since I don't really think my posting rate/posting quality changes much from day to day. Interesting.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

From 20 to 30 if I posted often enough (sometimes more).


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

If I go on a posting spree, usually about 20 to 30. Although now it's getting out of control because I can't see them!


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

2-20. Depends on what I'm doing on PerC at the time.


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

I usually have around 4 to 5 when I check it in the morning. At the very most I might have 10 to 15, but that is really rare.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

It fluctuates from day-to-day. If I'm posting quality posts, it's something like 20-30. If I'm posting snark, it's a lot less.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

I log on most days but post something meaningful maybe once a fourtnight, so on average I get no notifications. Strangely I have six now and no idea where four of them are (it's broken!)


----------



## entpIdeas (Jun 6, 2011)

anyone having problems with profiles and notifications not working?


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

entpIdeas said:


> anyone having problems with profiles and notifications not working?


 I think that's just about everyone right now. There's a shindig of a thread down in support about it.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Around 1 to 5 notifications


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Generally around 1 to 5, me thinks. Not often when I get more than that in one day.


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

About 8-10. What's funny is that most of the notifications are from posts of 2 years ago. I guess my recent posts haven't been as helpful or interesting as they once were.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

0 










I haven't been very active :sad:


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

It's a tie between 1-5 and 5-10 for me, so I just chose 1-5 because I think it's slightly more common.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

I am addicted to this site, and am constantly on it, so my responses usually get 1-5 notifications while I'm off.


----------

